# Sylvania Silverstars



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has used these or knows someone who has. The stock lights suck in comparision to anything aftermarket right now. Question is, are they worth it? I don't want the cool blue, i'm just after brighter, not colorful!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

They are a good WHITE light. No blue at all from what I can tell in my friend's Cavalier. It works much better on black top and puts out much more light than normal. Definately worth the money


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I have these on my Altima and they are simply brighter and whiter. There is no blue hue at all.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I have used the cool blues and there is maybe a ting of blue not enough to even envoke a ticket happy cali cop. They were pleny bright.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

PIAA X'treme white dawg...it's the to go if you dont want to spend the money on HID...and their are white HIDs out their also. They are 6k I believe.


----------



## Slydin240 (May 20, 2004)

I have the silverstars in my 240 and I love them. No blue at all. Just bright white. And I beleive if you look hard enough they have a rebate or a sale on them.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

first i had the GE cool blue.............they were just blueish nothing to be excited about then i got the silverstars (before i really learned about lighting) and i was pissed! they werent blue at all! just white! then i took the car out.......wow, they dont just cut off like regular lights at the end of their beam they just "fade" off its not as scary. they really are brighter. but in the fog thigs get kinda sketchy. so get some yellow fogs


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Silverstars. oh, and PIAA is overrated and overpriced...

Sylvania/Osram and Philips own anything else in automotive bulbs...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Kato said:


> Silverstars. oh, and PIAA is overrated and overpriced...
> 
> Sylvania/Osram and Philips own anything else in automotive bulbs...[/QUOTE]
> own every thing else? [IMG]http://www.hella.com/produktion/Optilux/WebSite/Images/ProductImages/XB_HB1.jpg im not sure but these hellas are 100watts.............while illegal and enuff to fry your harness.....i think they may be alittle better


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

As far as bulbs go, Hella is the only other company worth mentioning, but they are actually Osram bulbs. I def wouldn't run those 100watt bulbs, but yeah, obivously they would be bright, what is the color temp? Hella does make nice lenses/housing, as does Bosch and Raybrig...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

here is the link the street legal bulbs are the "extreme XP" the 100watt illegal bulbs are "Xenon white XP" check them out your self :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

brightest DOT approved lights are the PIAA Superplasma GT-X..they have a purple tint and are 5500K I believe. they do not fry anything but are only made in select sizes


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i'd pick up silverstars now if only my car was runnin


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

NickZac said:


> brightest DOT approved lights are the PIAA Superplasma GT-X..they have a purple tint and are 5500K I believe. they do not fry anything but are only made in select sizes


I doubt that...They are just regular coated 60watt bulbs...any bulb coating will only steal light. Halogen bulbs above 4500K is ricer stuff for the "HID look"...just for looks...bluish light actually fatigues your eyes...

Osram Silverstars (not US sylvania silverstars) and philips vision plus give you about a %50 increase in light output. Here's a good bulb test:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/?http:.../product_test/product_test_story.php?id=39917


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well right now my yellow fogs light like crap! they barly go 10 feet in front of me but thats because they came with 30 watt bulbs! i am going to make my own harness from radio shack in 12 gadge wire and then i am going to buy those 100 watt beasts. :thumbup: same with my driving lights (not head lights my aux. driving lights)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Kato said:


> I doubt that...They are just regular coated 60watt bulbs...any bulb coating will only steal light. Halogen bulbs above 4500K is ricer stuff for the "HID look"...just for looks...bluish light actually fatigues your eyes...
> 
> Osram Silverstars (not US sylvania silverstars) and philips vision plus give you about a %50 increase in light output. Here's a good bulb test:
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/?http:.../product_test/product_test_story.php?id=39917


IIRC the only color that doesnt fatigue your eyes is red. 
In the states, the GT-X is the brightest I have seen that is DOT approved...maybe their are brighter but I've never seen them and I highly doubt they are DOT approved.


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

if your looking for a brighter light than stock i would go with the sylvania XV's. i had these in my turboII rx7. i lived in the country at the time so i need some really bright lights to beable to see deer so i didn't smash my car. i've had sylvania silerstars in my 93' accord and i don't think they where worth the money at all. they produced a brighter light, but not as bright as the XV's, and they cost twice as much. if your just going for looks than go with the silverstars but if you really want to beable to see better than stock go with the XV's. i believe they advertise that they are 50-80% brighter than stock replacement bulbs... some where in that area...


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

NickZac said:


> IIRC the only color that doesnt fatigue your eyes is red.
> In the states, the GT-X is the brightest I have seen that is DOT approved...maybe their are brighter but I've never seen them and I highly doubt they are DOT approved.


Let me rephrase: Blue (and green?) fatigue your eyes faster than other colors.

Well, PIAA claims alot on their packaging...and they never do well in tests. Those 110w+ ratings they claim are misleading, *they are still 55 or 60w bulbs. * One think they do well is market to the "racer" segment. Their foglights and aux/driving lights are good, though...

I've done enough research to know not to buy anything else than Osram/Sylvania or Philips...whether it be halogen or HID...


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

ProjectH213 said:


> if your looking for a brighter light than stock i would go with the sylvania XV's. i had these in my turboII rx7. i lived in the country at the time so i need some really bright lights to beable to see deer so i didn't smash my car. i've had sylvania silerstars in my 93' accord and i don't think they where worth the money at all. they produced a brighter light, but not as bright as the XV's, and they cost twice as much. if your just going for looks than go with the silverstars but if you really want to beable to see better than stock go with the XV's. i believe they advertise that they are 50-80% brighter than stock replacement bulbs... some where in that area...


You are comparing 2 different headlamps and 2 different bulb types. According to Sylvania, the XVs and the Silverstars have the same light output, but the Silverstars are whiter.

The brightest bulbs you can get are european Osram Silverstars and Philips Vision Plus.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Kato said:


> Let me rephrase: Blue (and green?) fatigue your eyes faster than other colors.
> 
> Well, PIAA claims alot on their packaging...and they never do well in tests. Those 110w+ ratings they claim are misleading, *they are still 55 or 60w bulbs. * One think they do well is market to the "racer" segment. Their foglights and aux/driving lights are good, though...
> 
> I've done enough research to know not to buy anything else than Osram/Sylvania or Philips...whether it be halogen or HID...


But the good stuff is not available in the US is it?


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

You can get them from a few US online vendors and ebay...


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

They're just another set of blue light bulbs. I don't pay more than 9 to 15 bucks on a pair. I went thru a lot of lightbulbs. I kindda like Redline cause they were 9 bucks and they're still on after almost a year.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Twiz said:


> They're just another set of blue light bulbs. I don't pay more than 9 to 15 bucks on a pair. I went thru a lot of lightbulbs. I kindda like Redline cause they were 9 bucks and they're still on after almost a year.


yea but thats just crap light your useing we prefer the brightest legal bulb we can get. i have had my silver stars for almost 5 months now with out 1 problem, i had cool blue (crap, they were just blue) and one burned out in 2 weeks


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i was just looking at an online stor for hella...........they have 130watt bulbs too......jesus. these are perfect for your driving lights and all, but you would need to beef up your harness
they also have "yellow star" im guessing those have a yellow huge to them for all you how like the yellow light for all around driving


----------



## WhtWlf (Aug 2, 2004)

Anyone know when there will be any bright white bulbs for the 9008's available???


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

WhtWlf said:


> Anyone know when there will be any bright white bulbs for the 9008's available???


go to this link and put what ever car it is you are looking for bulbs in there. sometimes they go by a differant size, lie 9007 is sometimes an h4 and so on :thumbup: (us in the US are crazy we allways have differant names for everything)


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

I think 9003 = H4...


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I got a pair of Silverstars for sale off my sentra 9004


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

Kato said:


> You are comparing 2 different headlamps and 2 different bulb types. According to Sylvania, the XVs and the Silverstars have the same light output, but the Silverstars are whiter.
> 
> The brightest bulbs you can get are european Osram Silverstars and Philips Vision Plus.


what do u mean"You are comparing 2 different headlamps and 2 different bulb types"? i had both styles of sylvania lights in my 93' accord and the silverstars gave me the "look" of hid's but nothing over the brightness of my stock bulbs. the xv's on the other hand gave me a brighter light over my stock bulbs without the look of another light... the xv's were so bright that at night people would flash me like my high beams were on. than i would have to really show them my high beams. this never happened with the silverstars.. with these i would have to keep checking to make sure my headlights where actually on. for the price of the silverstars when they first came out, $25 a piece, i would have to say it was a waste of money compared to the hv's. i always go by the saying "you have to see to be seen"... thats just my opion on headlights. i know now which ones i would rather spend my money on.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

so sylvania Xtra Vision is just as/brighter than silver stars?.................and about 10-20 cheaper!? i have seen the xv but just thought the ss were better


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

ProjectH213 said:


> what do u mean"You are comparing 2 different headlamps and 2 different bulb types"? i had both styles of sylvania lights in my 93' accord and the silverstars gave me the "look" of hid's but nothing over the brightness of my stock bulbs. the xv's on the other hand gave me a brighter light over my stock bulbs without the look of another light... the xv's were so bright that at night people would flash me like my high beams were on. than i would have to really show them my high beams. this never happened with the silverstars.. with these i would have to keep checking to make sure my headlights where actually on. for the price of the silverstars when they first came out, $25 a piece, i would have to say it was a waste of money compared to the hv's. i always go by the saying "you have to see to be seen"... thats just my opion on headlights. i know now which ones i would rather spend my money on.


Two different headlamp and lens designs and more than likely two different types of bulbs (6054, H4, 9004...etc....) different bulbs have different output. Can't compare. Actually the Xtra Vision and the US Silverstars have the same exact light output, but the Silverstars have a higher color temperature. 2 important things to consider: Xtra Vision have longer lilfe span and are cheaper. The best of the best is going to be the European Osram Silverstars.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I had XD5's from ebay, for like $20 i believe. and they were freaking awsome. then one died. 

i know have the Silverstarts, and they are awsomer. yes. awsomer. it was worth the $30 or so i believe, now if only i could afford to match my fog lights with silverstars id be all set.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> I had XD5's from ebay, for like $20 i believe. and they were freaking awsome. then one died.
> 
> i know have the Silverstarts, and they are awsomer. yes. awsomer. it was worth the $30 or so i believe, now if only i could afford to match my fog lights with silverstars id be all set.



I agree. I just got the silverstars to replace the halo bulbs (bastards blew out while I was going 110 the other day on a back road). Needless to say, even though the halo illumination sucks, these are much better than the stock bulbs for them. If you're short on money or just can't really wait for some place to send you the 'best', these are a perfect alternative since they can be found at any local shop.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

4300K Is what you are looking for in color temp. It's the best.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

my dad has the silver stars in his truck, its a 2000 dodge dakota quad cab, them lights are really bright, and white, it gives off a huge area of light, and they were 30 at wal mart, me on the other hand, i got me some APC ultra whites, with the simulated HID, and i havent put em in yet, but i am going to very soon

edit: my ultra whites are 4000k temp


----------

